# Fishermen, What Type of Fishing Do You Enjoy?  Take the poll.



## SeaBreeze (Jul 7, 2017)

I've always like ocean/salt water fishing, but now that I'm not near the ocean I prefer lake fishing or slow moving river fishing.  I fish with bait or lures, never got into fly fishing though.  I prefer to either fish from a boat or off shore, doesn't matter if the location is right.  What kind of fishing do you enjoy?  Take the poll.


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 7, 2017)

Ocean fishing: cod, halibut, any kind of tuna.

Lake fishing: trolling for rainbow trout, or German Brown.   Of course, bass, blue gill, or anything that can bite a hook.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 8, 2017)

Lake and river/Creek..


----------



## wilf (Jul 13, 2017)

Lake fishing for the big carp using cranberry squid flavoured pop up boilies, unusual flavour but seems to work! i enjoy setting up, sitting back and taking in the surroundings until that alarm starts buzzing, then the fight is on!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 22, 2017)

When I was growing up in northern Idaho, my folks went up to a mountain lake camping and fishing almost every nice weekend during the summer; so I have loved fishing ever since I can remember. Naturally, my favorite fish to catch and eat is pink-fleshed trout, although I have caught and eaten other kinds of fish and enjoyed those, too. 
For a while, I had one of the pedal/paddle boats, and lived near a large lake in Western Washington, and I went out a lot in the evenings to go fishing for Kokanee. Because I was able to pedal the boat with my feet, I had both hands free, and could slowly troll along the edges of the lake. 
Sometimes, I caught suckers or squawfish, and those I took home and buried under the rose bushes for fertilizer. 
I would love to fish in the Columbia River because they have all different kinds of fish in there. I have fished in Lake Roosevelt, which is the reservoir for Grand Coulee Dam, and some awesome fish are caught there, too. 
I really miss  fishing; but we use don't go anymore, and the weather seems to be either cold and damp or hot and muggy; so there are just not those beautiful fishing days that I remember from when I was younger.


----------



## IKE (Aug 23, 2017)

*not me in picture*, I like all types of freshwater fishing and I've been fortunate enough to have been able to go to far northern Canada and the Northwest Territories several times (9) for Northern Pike, I probably like fishing for large Pike the best.......I'd also like to try salt water fishing.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 23, 2017)

When we would cast out the red and white for Northern Pike, it would be like throwing a ball for him to fetch, sometimes we'd see them fetching the lure for us.


----------



## IKE (Aug 23, 2017)

SB, no matter what lake I was on my two most productive spoon colors for Northern Pike have always been red & white and the five of diamonds pattern.


----------



## jujube (Aug 23, 2017)

I consider fishing only slightly preferable to being poked in the eye with a sharp stick.  Slightly.  

My late husband was a rabid bass fisherman.  Sitting in the middle of a lake on a bass boat with no shade while repeatedly annoying the fish who want nothing to do with me is, I'm pretty sure, banned per the Geneva Conference.  

I do my fishing at the fishmarket by dangling a $20 bill over the counter.  I get a bite every time.


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 23, 2017)

LOL...I'm with you jj, I will put a hook in the water IF I have a chair to sit in, a cold drink, no tall grass around my feet and the weather is not too hot or cold.


----------



## Pete (Oct 11, 2017)

Spent my first 48 years on the East coast and enjoyed the many lakes and streams of PA for Trout, Bass and Catfish. My last 20 years are in Alaska and though still enjoying lake fishing have found a true love of stream and river for Alaskan Pike, and even managed for a while to run a guide service targeting them. The pike up here are an under-fished species and will hit almost anything I throw t them making me one happy 'old man'.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 11, 2017)

I can't do it anymore but I have fished all over the states and the Pacific ocean as well as the Gulf.  I dearly loved fishing.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 11, 2017)

Pete said:


> My last 20 years are in Alaska and though still enjoying lake fishing have found a true love of stream and river for Alaskan Pike, and even managed for a while to run a guide service targeting them. The pike up here are an under-fished species and will hit almost anything I throw t them making me one happy 'old man'.



We've caught some nice Northern Pike in Canada Pete, but that's quite the lunker you have there!   Here's one my husband caught back in the day in the Northwest Territories.


----------



## Pete (Oct 12, 2017)

That looks like he is holding dinner in that picture. When I guided the favorite evening meal of my clients was bear battered pike and now living in Texas eating any other fish pales but I think it was partly because our meals up there were 'fresh' caught.


----------

